# how often should we replace the spark plugs for 2.0 TSI engine?



## terryengine (Dec 14, 2011)

drove lots of mile on highway, its only 2 years old, but already put 45k miles


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

RTFM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Welcome from another relative newb. 

Manual states 40K miles. I'm at 43K miles on my original plugs and will probably wait for 50K to do the change, but not much longer.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

From what I know at 40k miles you have to change the ff:
-spark plugs
-ignition coils x4
-gear oil 
-air filter
-cabin filter


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Tom333 said:


> From what I know at 40k miles you have to change the ff:
> -spark plugs
> -ignition coils x4
> -gear oil
> ...


I wouldn't change the Ignition coils unless one is bad. My Wifes GMC said to change them at 100k. Never did. We just changed the plugs. No point in wasting that money.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

RTM

40k


----------



## terryengine (Dec 14, 2011)

dcbc said:


> Welcome from another relative newb.
> 
> Manual states 40K miles. I'm at 43K miles on my original plugs and will probably wait for 50K to do the change, but not much longer.


thx for input. I don't think the spark plus are bad, so was curious to ask.  now I can wait till I drive more


----------



## terryengine (Dec 14, 2011)

thx for the RTM suggest. unfortunately, manual was lost.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

terryengine said:


> thx for the RTM suggest. unfortunately, manual was lost.


Only use OEM plugs.


----------



## Rangod (Feb 11, 2010)

all vw fsi tsi tfsi engines specify 60k spark plug service intervals. i am from your local stealership. so save your money until 60k. i have never seen a need to replace the plugs prior to this interval on any of the direct injected engines i work on.


----------



## terryengine (Dec 14, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Only use OEM plugs.


:beer: will do.


----------



## TanTheMan67 (Jun 26, 2005)

any reason on why to use only OEM plugs vs others on the market?


----------



## terryengine (Dec 14, 2011)

TanTheMan67 said:


> any reason on why to use only OEM plugs vs others on the market?


I heard VW had done ton of tests before they finally decided to put which spark plugs on the engine. cant go wrong with OEM ones


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I just changed my coils to the new A version. The 2012s came with the new ones, but the 2011s may have received the shaftaroonie.

The answer to your next question is... no, I do not know what the difference between the A and non-A versions is. I just know that the A version is newer.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*WHAT DO THE TUNED - VW's Run ?*

_*Stage 1 or Stage 2 or 1 step Cooler ?*_



jspirate said:


> I just changed my coils to the new A version. The 2012s came with the new ones, but the 2011s may have received the shaftaroonie.
> 
> The answer to your next question is... no, I do not know what the difference between the A and non-A versions is. I just know that the A version is newer.


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

jspirate said:


> I just changed my coils to the new A version. The 2012s came with the new ones, but the 2011s may have received the shaftaroonie.
> 
> The answer to your next question is... no, I do not know what the difference between the A and non-A versions is. I just know that the A version is newer.


If you don't know the difference, how do know 2011 got shafted. For all you know the new ones might be cheaper to save costs.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

VW - did a TNN or was it a Check and see - don't recall , but they Checked the Coils for Out-Put - Good to Go !
Pass / Fail


Pass :laugh:


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

_*Bosch Fusions - The Gaps Less Iridium's *_

NO Gaps , No Fuss - just check the - Heat Range .


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Please stop.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*So where's the Coil Spec's*

Where is the heat Range ( LOL )
posit it up 
Spark plug range , Plug Spec's etc
Nope all I see. Is BS !

Make sure all the Custom Wheel Guy Buy - OE Pressure sensor Repair Kits to Seal their Mags - just 24$
http://[IMG]http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii77/EngTech1/52bd1e92.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## metaldisc (Aug 16, 2012)

My owner's manual says 60k miles for spark plugs.


----------



## adonaldson (Mar 17, 2002)

*Plugs*

97K on my 2010 original ones...working great (lots of highway miles). I'll be changing them at 100K.


----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

My CC is 2 years old and I have accumulated 65k miles. I changed the plugs at 60k. They looked pretty toastyso I am glad I did. I will probably do the coil packs at 100K if they make it til then.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I changed mine at 30k. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

